# old cobalt powder or cosmetics jar??



## John Mount (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello! I have this really cool old cobalt blue glass item that isn't a bottle or a jar exactly, so I thought maybe this would be the place to post about it. I have some ideas about what it is but I don't know anything for sure. I'm interested in finding out anything about the maker, where it came from, and what its purpose was. I've been told its probably part of a high end ladies toiletries set, for powder or cosmetics or something like that. It is very dark blue, has a flower design repeated 3 times around it, what appears to be a polished pontil, and an ornate threaded lid. its about 4 inches tall without the lid and 9 inches around. Any info is appreciated thank you!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2021)

Beautiful jar!  I'm thinking maybe snuff?  Definitely not at all sure though.


----------



## John Mount (Nov 8, 2021)

well i hadn't thought of that!


----------

